# Wide Open West - Digital Transport Adapter install ?



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello,

I live in Ohio and have Wide Open West cable. Recently they have sent a digital adapter installation kit because they are going all digital. I do not have a cable box. I am having major problems installing this adapter to my tv via my Tivo (I have Tivo series 2). I just ordered the IR control cable from Tivo because I am under the impression that I have to have it to install this adapter. Wide Open West sent out their own remote and I have to use that one instead of the nice one I use (which I don't want to). Anyways, I have tried everything possible to install this adapter by the instructions WOW sent plus the information from Tivo to get my tv working. Can anyone help? If I can't do this by myself, I am going to have to call WOW and they will come to my house for like $39.95 for them to install it. I just wish they would keep the cable channels like they are. Always seems that when everything is working fine, then the cable companies (talking about WOW here) changes things. I am so annoyed.

Thanks so much,
Debbie


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Most people can get a DTA working on their own, but to get it going with a TiVo *YOU HAVE TO HAVE THE IR BLASTER CABLE*.

Until you do, your TiVo has no way to control the channel changes on the box.

My suggestion is that you get the DTA working with the TV itself, no TiVo involved. You should be able to do this on your own, and the cable company should be able to tell you how over the phone.

When you get an IR blaster cable, you can set it up with your TiVo, using the instructions in the TiVo owners' manual. You do indeed have a cable box, because that's what a DTA is, so install it accordingly.


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

Is the IR blaster cable the same as the IR control cable?


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

debinoh said:


> Is the IR blaster cable the same as the IR control cable?


Yes. Once you get the cable, arrange the little LEDs on the cable to point at the front of your DTA box. Make sure you go through your TiVo settings and set it to control that model of digital controller. Then you should be able to continue using your TiVo remote and TiVo will change the channels on the DTA as needed.


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

nrc said:


> Yes. Once you get the cable, arrange the little LEDs on the cable to point at the front of your DTA box. Make sure you go through your TiVo settings and set it to control that model of digital controller. Then you should be able to continue using your TiVo remote and TiVo will change the channels on the DTA as needed.


Sorry, I am so new to all of this. Where in "settings" on Tivo screen do I set it to control the model of my digital controller? Thanks...


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

You'll need to go back through guided setup. Go to TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Restart or Reset System > Repeat Guided Setup. Do this once you have your DTA setup with your IR control cable.


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

nrc said:


> You'll need to go back through guided setup. Go to TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Restart or Reset System > Repeat Guided Setup. Do this once you have your DTA setup with your IR control cable.


Ok, I will try that. Thanks so much.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Check this for complete instructions:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1277/kw/dta


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

jrm01 said:


> Check this for complete instructions:
> 
> Thanks for the link jrm01. It's funny, I did print out those steps to connect the digital adapter to Tivo and I never finished the last step (which is to go into settings on my Tivo). I will try it tomorrow to see if it works. Thanks so much.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

You don't have to go back through the full Guided Setup. Just redo the Settings - Channels - Channel Changing portion of it from Messages & Settings.


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

Do I have to set up an IR code within Tivo guided setup? And if I do, how do I find out the code. I called WOW and they gave me a 5 digit code and I am thinking that is the one, but when I use it, Tivo won't change the channels when it tries to pick up my cable stations through the digital adapter.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

With my Series 1, identifying the cable provider and the box was done by choosing from a list. Do you not have a list in setting up your Series 2?


----------



## Chips N Guac (Apr 9, 2009)

This was just posted on the WOW! Facebook page. If your TV has a built in digital tuner you wont need the DTA. If it does not, then you will still need it.



> I have an official update as it relates to our digital transition and Digital Tuner TVs. We have a new solution in place.
> 
> For our customers in Columbus, Illinois, Michigan or Indiana, you DO NOT need to connect a digital adapter to any digital tuner TV. Just leave those TV sets as is and you'll continue to receive your Basic lineup without interruption.
> 
> ...


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Chips N Guac said:


> This was just posted on the WOW! Facebook page. If your TV has a built in digital tuner you wont need the DTA. If it does not, then you will still need it.


Do you understand this is a TiVo forum and the OP needs to get their TiVo working with the digital cable box? Do you understand that a TV with a digital tuner is of absolutely no help to a TiVo that lacks one?


----------



## Chips N Guac (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes I understand that. I have a TiVo S3 HD and a TiVo Premiere. I guess I was just excited after seeing the post from WOW about not needing the boxes I jumped the gun and posted it not remembering the OP's TiVo does not have a digital tuner built in. Excusez-moi


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

gastrof said:


> With my Series 1, identifying the cable provider and the box was done by choosing from a list. Do you not have a list in setting up your Series 2?


Yes, I do have the list on the screen for my Tivo. I had to call WOW and ask them what brand the digital adapter is. They said Evolution. I checked that one and got to the point where Tivo was trying to change the channels within the digitial adapter but it wouldn't. I still can't figure out what I did wrong. I am having a family member come over and try. They know a little bit more about this transition than I do and are better at connecting this stuff.


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

So then the IR code has nothing to do with setting these cable channels up with my Tivo? I don't necessarily have to have one entered in the Tivo system?


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

Chips N Guac said:


> This was just posted on the WOW! Facebook page. If your TV has a built in digital tuner you wont need the DTA. If it does not, then you will still need it.


Unfortunately, I don't have a tv that has a built in digital tuner. So that doesn't help, but thanks anyways.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

debinoh said:


> So then the IR code has nothing to do with setting these cable channels up with my Tivo? I don't necessarily have to have one entered in the Tivo system?


When you select your cable provider and the correct cable box, the Tivo will be programmed with he correct IR codes. The Tivo will go through a series of channel changing tests to make sure you can change channels on the cable box.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

New WOW customer here, WOW supplied me the Cisco DTA50 after searching I discovered the the Cisco DTA is not currently supported with Series 2 TiVO's. Tomorrow WOW is exchanging the Cisco with the Evolution DTA I hope that one is supported by TiVo having it in the list is a good sign.

debinoh did you get your Evolution working?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Not off to a good start with WOW, The Tech that came out did not have the Evolution box just another DTA50 story goes that they do not supply the Evolution to Techs. I any case after a couple of phone calls he suggested trying the Scientific Atlanta codes the DTA is working with the Series 2 now.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Fortunately the transition has been smooth so far for my Series 3. The first batch of new channels came up without a hitch. If the DTA becomes too much trouble, you might consider picking up a refurb Premiere from the TiVo site for $99.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

HomeUser said:


> Not off to a good start with WOW, The Tech that came out did not have the Evolution box just another DTA50 story goes that they do not supply the Evolution to Techs. I any case after a couple of phone calls he suggested trying the Scientific Atlanta codes the DTA is working with the Series 2 now.


Can you go into the advanced channel changing screen and post the code that worked?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

240 Series2 
Cisco DTA50 

IR CODE 10014-B
Chanel Digits 2
Enter button no


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

HomeUser said:


> 240 Series2
> Cisco DTA50
> 
> IR CODE 10014-B
> ...


Thanks! I thought that it would probably use the same XMP format as most of the other DTAs out there but the DTA50 runs at 57 KHz instead of the much more standard 38 KHz frequency that code 10104 for Pace, Comcast, Thomson etc uses.

10014 uses a Panasonic protocol, and I wouldn't be surprised if channel changes are much more reliable.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

nrc said:


> Fortunately the transition has been smooth so far for my Series 3. The first batch of new channels came up without a hitch. If the DTA becomes too much trouble, you might consider picking up a refurb Premiere from the TiVo site for $99.


 Good suggestion, I all-ready have 2 of the Series 4's and I really like them. Both of my S2's have upgraded drives with lifetime and cost hardly anything to keep running both Comcast and WOW supply up to 3 DTA's without charge. One of the S2's is used mostly for recording the kids shows the other extra padding for Sunday night CBS shows.


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

HomeUser said:


> New WOW customer here, WOW supplied me the Cisco DTA50 after searching I discovered the the Cisco DTA is not currently supported with Series 2 TiVO's. Tomorrow WOW is exchanging the Cisco with the Evolution DTA I hope that one is supported by TiVo having it in the list is a good sign.
> 
> debinoh did you get your Evolution working?


Just logged on today...saw the added messages. No, I did not get the Evolution working yet. I think I am going to unhook the TIVO and put the digital adapter on my tv (without tivo) to see what happens. I got my other tv to work with the digital adapter but it is not hooked up to tivo, only a vcr/dvd dual box.


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

HomeUser said:


> Not off to a good start with WOW, The Tech that came out did not have the Evolution box just another DTA50 story goes that they do not supply the Evolution to Techs. I any case after a couple of phone calls he suggested trying the Scientific Atlanta codes the DTA is working with the Series 2 now.


How's it going HomeUser? I had to call WOW to ask them what brand the digital adapter was. It doesn't say on the box at all.

Do you know (or anyone else) if the TIVO series 2 (which I have) requires a cable card for these stations to work?


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

nrc said:


> Fortunately the transition has been smooth so far for my Series 3. The first batch of new channels came up without a hitch. If the DTA becomes too much trouble, you might consider picking up a refurb Premiere from the TiVo site for $99.


If nothing works with the DTA, I was thinking of upgrading my TIVO. That would mean (if I get Premiere) that I won't need the DTA at all, right?


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

debinoh said:


> How's it going HomeUser? I had to call WOW to ask them what brand the digital adapter was. It doesn't say on the box at all.
> 
> Do you know (or anyone else) if the TIVO series 2 (which I have) requires a cable card for these stations to work?


No, the Series 2 cannot use a cable card.


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

nrc said:


> No, the Series 2 cannot use a cable card.


Thanks NRC....


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

debinoh said:


> If nothing works with the DTA, I was thinking of upgrading my TIVO. That would mean (if I get Premiere) that I won't need the DTA at all, right?


That's correct. You wouldn't need a DTA, but you would need a WOW provided cable card. I get my first cable card from WOW free, not sure if that's their current policy or not.

There are a couple of other caveats about the Premiere. First, you must have a TV with either HDMI, component video, or composite video inputs. Most TVs will have at least composite video which is a yellow plug for video, usually with red and white plugs for audio nearby.

Second, you must connect to broadband Internet, the Premiere cannot use a phone connection. That means if you can't make a wired Internet connection then you also need to have a wireless network and get a wireless network adapter from TiVo.

Also keep in mind that only the Refurbs are $99 with the regular $12.95 monthly fee. New boxes are $99 but require service at $19.95 per month.


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

nrc said:


> That's correct. You wouldn't need a DTA, but you would need a WOW provided cable card. I get my first cable card from WOW free, not sure if that's their current policy or not.
> 
> There are a couple of other caveats about the Premiere. First, you must have a TV with either HDMI, component video, or composite video inputs. Most TVs will have at least composite video which is a yellow plug for video, usually with red and white plugs for audio nearby.
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't know with the Premiere you have to connect to the Internet. My TIVO is paid for (lifetime member). Don't understand why I would have to pay 100 bucks plus a monthly charge. I would think maybe up to just 200.00 to upgrade.


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

debinoh said:


> Oh, I didn't know with the Premiere you have to connect to the Internet. My TIVO is paid for (lifetime member). Don't understand why I would have to pay 100 bucks plus a monthly charge. I would think maybe up to just 200.00 to upgrade.


Well, I guess that would be about $55.00 more to upgrade. About $255.00 total. Why does the TIVO Premiere have to be connected to the Internet? Could I get another TIVO where it is hooked up to the phone line?


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

I just hate cable companies. None of this would have happened if flippin WOW didn't do this.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

debinoh said:


> Well, I guess that would be about $55.00 more to upgrade. About $255.00 total. Why does the TIVO Premiere have to be connected to the Internet? Could I get another TIVO where it is hooked up to the phone line?


You could buy a used TiVo HD from eBay. Those use a cable card and can be connected to a telephone line.

While this change sucks for TiVo S2 owners and those without digital TVs, I don't think WOW had much choice. They had to make this transition to add channels and stay competitive. I'm just happy that we have WOW as an option so I'm not stuck with Insight (or Time Warner).


----------



## debinoh (Mar 27, 2011)

nrc said:


> You could buy a used TiVo HD from eBay. Those use a cable card and can be connected to a telephone line.
> 
> While this change sucks for TiVo S2 owners and those without digital TVs, I don't think WOW had much choice. They had to make this transition to add channels and stay competitive. I'm just happy that we have WOW as an option so I'm not stuck with Insight (or Time Warner).


Well, I spent like 10 hrs. trying to hook up this adapter and I unhooked it, performed a full channel scan on my TV and now I have ALL channels. It would have been nice if when WOW sent the letter saying you need these adapters that if you own a DIGITAL TV you DON'T need the adapter. That is soooooo wrong in my opinion. Unfortunately my TIVO won't record these new channels that were in the conversion since I have the series 2 and I now know it picks up the analog stations. Luckily, I can record some shows. I will definitely be getting rid of WOW soon and go with something else. Not happy with them.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

HomeUser said:


> 240 Series2
> Cisco DTA50
> 
> IR CODE 10014-B
> ...


Has anyone else confirmed these settings work with the DTA50?
Does everyone here see "Cisco" as the manufacturer or is there another name on the box as well (aside from the cable company's)?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The box has CISCO engraved on the top, the front displays the CISCO Bridge logo and the name CISCO.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Does this box also have a remote IR sensor like we have displayed in our knowledge article?


















If not, where is the IR sensor located on the box?
I'd still like to hear from anyone else if this code works reliably.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The Assembly part Number is 4029460 Manufactured date 09/23/2010

The remote sensor is trapezoid shaped
Like the remote on page 2 www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/video/at_home/Set-Tops/DTA/4025708_B.pdf


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I've passed this info along to customer support so they can notify their agents and hopefully update the DTA article.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

debinoh said:


> I just hate cable companies. None of this would have happened if flippin WOW didn't do this.


I switched from Comcast to WOW. After Comcast really messed up the billing again adding all sorts of other additional charges when adding the charge for a truck roll to re-pair a Cable Card.

Even then I was ready to switch back to Comcast it took 4 techs a week to get WOW Cable and internet working correctly The problem appears to of been a faulty ground connection and something on the pole called a plate.

One of the Digital Transport Adapters lost it's programming when I added the "Digital basic service" I asked the Tech if he had any of the Evolution DTA boxes, he did so we swapped one of the 2 Cisco DTA's for a WOW branded Evolution DTA. I was able to set it up using the default TiVo selections "Messages & Settings" -> "Settings" -> "Channels" -> "Channel Changing" followed the menus for a new box selecting the Evolution DTA went through a couple of channel changing tests before a successful channel change.

FWIW
Advanced settings that worked with the WOW Evolution DTA.

*Model DMS-2002U
Manufactured 01/20/2011

IR Code	[10084-B]
Channel Digits:	2
"Enter" button:	No*

Debbie, back to your original problem now that you no longer need the DTA for the TV you should be able to use it with the TiVo. Find the IR control cable that came with your Series2 TiVo. The IR cable replaces the DTA's remote allowing the TiVo to change the channels on the DTA. Follow the instructions in the link jrm01 posted. You will need to run guided setup.


----------



## CRWgxp (Apr 11, 2011)

gastrof said:


> Most people can get a DTA working on their own, but to get it going with a TiVo *YOU HAVE TO HAVE THE IR BLASTER CABLE*.
> 
> Until you do, your TiVo has no way to control the channel changes on the box.
> 
> ...


Is the IR control/blaster cable the same cable that came with the Cisco DTA50?

Does this plug into the rear of the Tivo and face the front of the DTA50?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

CRWgxp said:


> Is the IR control/blaster cable the same cable that came with the Cisco DTA50?
> 
> Does this plug into the rear of the Tivo and face the front of the DTA50?


NO, the cable that comes with the DTA (Cisco box) is a receiver. You need to use the IR cable that came with your TiVo, if you can find it. If you have lost the original IR cable one can be purchased from TiVo https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories-networking.do for about $7.


----------



## KelleyCook (Jul 10, 2002)

I went and took a flyer on an EJS3 IR Blaster Direct Connect cable that someone engineered for a Comcasts DTA to Tivo connection.

It works like a charm with my WideOpenWest's Evolution DMS-2002-U. 

One cable, no ducktape, no need to replace that long-lost IR Blaster that came with your 3 year old Tivo Series 2.

Google the product, but you'll find he sells them via an ebay store for essentially the same price as it is to replace the IR blaster cable.

Also I used the automatic cable box IR detect wizard on the TIVO. Its working like a charm, though contrary to the other suggestions my System Information page shows "IR database version: 438"

Though actually I think its time to buy a Tivo Premiere to replace the kids Series 2.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

KelleyCook said:


> Also I used the automatic cable box IR detect wizard on the TIVO. Its working like a charm, though contrary to the other suggestions my System Information page shows "IR database version: 438


That's the overall database version, not the individual codeset like 10084-B. To see the codeset that the wizard picked click the Advanced option in the channel changing menu.


----------



## KelleyCook (Jul 10, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> That's the overall database version, not the individual codeset like 10084-B. To see the codeset that the wizard picked click the Advanced option in the channel changing menu.


Ah, in that case it is as the previous reporter said exactly 10084-B (2 digits, no Enter button).


----------



## fabianro (Jun 9, 2009)

HomeUser said:


> 240 Series2
> Cisco DTA50
> 
> IR CODE 10014-B
> ...


Thank you HomeUser! OneLink in Puerto Rico is providing these DTAs and your code works perfectly!


----------

